# Meine Meinung



## Willmasta (20. September 2006)

Hallo liebes Buffed.de Team


Also zu der Seite hier kann ich nur sagen:" Spitze gemacht!"
*sich duck vor anderen Poster*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn ich finde die ganze Seite viel übersichtlicher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr und geilere Info's. So in Sachen WoW Info's, Sonstige Game Info's und Item's



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Echt geiles Forum, ich weiss nicht ob das schon vorher war aber, sie hatt echt geile Features, Zitieren, das teilnahmen an den Themen der Admin's etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Generell die neuen Features wie z.b. die Auflistung der Drop's in den Instanzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und auch noch, auch wenn bei vielen das Gegenteil der Fall ist, schnellere Ladezeiten.

Aber es gibt auch Negatives zu berichten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja um das Design kann man sich streiten, aber ich finde dunkles Design ist IMBA'er! ^^ Den wir Zocker ertragen dieses helle Licht nicht so besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars weitere Punkte kommen noch hinzu wenn sie mir einfallen oder ich noch welche sehe/bemerke.


MfG Will


----------



## ChaosX (24. September 2006)

vieleicht kann man ja 2 aussehen machen ein helles und ein dunkles so sind beide seiten zufrieden ^^

mir ist es eigentlich egal wenigstens hier sind immer die neusten infos ^^


----------



## Rascal (25. September 2006)

AnimaObscura schrieb:


> vieleicht kann man ja 2 aussehen machen ein helles und ein dunkles so sind beide seiten zufrieden ^^


Ist in arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AnimaObscura schrieb:


> mir ist es eigentlich egal wenigstens hier sind immer die neusten infos ^^


Das ist ja die Hauptsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (27. September 2006)

warum nicht gleich splitten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



horde.buffed.de
dunkle farben 

allianz.buffed.de
weiter in den aktuellen farben

oder noch extremer...
nachtelfen.buffed.de  im walddesign mit viel dunkelgrün
gnomen.buffed.de hightechdesign
zwerge.buffed.de höhlen... 
... u.s.w....
tauren bekommen dann weiss mit schwarzen kuhflecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne spass

grüße


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Ok fang schon mal an Grafiken, Stylesheets und Templates zu bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommt... die Ladezeit bewegt sich dann bald in wow-europe.com-mässigen Bereichen...


----------



## BlackDragon2481 (28. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ok fang schon mal an Grafiken, Stylesheets und Templates zu bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




^^ templates hört sich sehr gut an ^^ 

aber um den anfangspost zu stärken ! meine meinung goile seite !


----------



## Jaromir (24. November 2006)

Für sowas sind eigentlich die CSS Files zuständig. Ist die Seite mit sauberen CSS programmiert, so kann man das Layout auf Knopfdruck ändern.


----------



## Rascal (24. November 2006)

Jaromir schrieb:


> Für sowas sind eigentlich die CSS Files zuständig. Ist die Seite mit sauberen CSS programmiert, so kann man das Layout auf Knopfdruck ändern.


Wow, das hier nach 2 Monaten noch einer reinschreibt....



Rascal schrieb:


> Ok fang schon mal an Grafiken, Stylesheets und Templates zu bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grafiken kommen zwangsmässig noch mit...
Und Templates kommen dann zum Zuge, wenn die unterschiedlichen Styles auch ein anderes Layout haben....

Noch Fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (10. Januar 2007)

Jop, ist das mit den 2 Design's noch in Arbeit oder war das ein Joke?


----------

